# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  انا ضايع بين المذهبين الشافعي والحنبلي

## تلميذ الدنيا

انا من ام حنبليه وأب شافعي 
وانا جديد في طلب علم الفقه ومن احد غلطاتي الكبار بدأت في الفقه المقارن مباشرة
على اي حال
الهوى والنفس تميل للشافعيه والعقل والمنطق يقول لي كن حنبلي
افتوني بارك الله فيكم وازيلو هذا الاشكال لنني اريد ان اتدرج في احد المذهبين

----------


## عبد الرحمن العدناني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو ان تطالع الصفحات التي وضعت لك روابطها 
وأقترح عليك أن تكون محمديا فقط بمعنى انك جميع آراء الناس تحت قدميك  ولا مانع من أن تقرأها لتنتقي منها ما تراه شارحا أو مبينا ومفسرا لكلام الله وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم لكن أن تكون تدين الله بشيء عن طريق مذهب معين إن ضل ضللت وإن هدي اهتديت فذلك ما عليك أن تحذر منه
وأسأل الله أن يقيني شر المذهبيين الذي يصفون كل رافض للمذهبية بكل وصف قبيح؛ بتتبع الرخص، باتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين، بالخروج عن ما سار عليه جمهور المسلمين أكثر من ألف عام، بشق عصا المسلمين 
لكن أقول مرحبا بكل هذه الاوصاف أن كانت تصف من لا يرى وجوب اتباع غير النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أشجعي

أضحكتني أخي الحبيب تلميذ الدنيا: أم حنبلية وأب شافعي, فهنيئا لك يا حبيب بهذين الأبوين, وجمعك بهما في جنته بإذنه.
انا عن نفسي أنصحك بالمذهب الحنبلي, ولكننا لن نحل لك الإشكال هنا ,,لأن غيري سينصحك بالشافعي,,, وهكذا.
*فنصيحتي لك أن تستخير الله, فكلا المذهبين خير.*

أما عن مشاركة الاخ العدناني, فلا شك أن أهل الحديث هم أهل السنة وأتباعها, وأن الحجة هي الدليل من كتاب وسنة وليس مذهباً بعينه, ولا تنسى أيضا أن هذا مذهب الأئمة أصلاً ...= إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي.
ولا تنسى وجود محققين لهذا المذاهب.

وعلى أية حال أنا لست متذهبا, ولو كنت, لكنت حنبليا, ولكن أخي الحبيب
لا بد أن تتأصل على أحد هذه المذاهب, فهذه طريقة أهل العلم, ولا يعني هذا تقديم رأي مذهب على رأي الشرع. 
فَـتَنَبّه.

----------


## ربا

كلاهما على خير وتقى إن شاء الله لكن استخر الله وألح عليه بالدعاء وسيرشدك ويعينك ثم أبدأ بالمختصرات في أحدهما إلى أن تبلغ المطولات ثم انتقل إلى دراسة المذهب الآخر بنفس الطريقة وعند الإختلاف في المسائل فعليك بالقول المستند على الدليل الصحيح الصريح وإجماع سلف الأمة وتذكر دائما أن الأصل هو اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن كل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وكل قول أو فعل كان أقرب إلى الاتباع وأبعد عن الابتداع فهو الأولى.
وفقكم اللله وسدد على طريق الخير خطاكم

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

*في فرض الالتزام بمذهب مُعيَّنٍ* 
*الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على مَنْ أرسله اللهُ رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصَحْبِهِ وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، أمَّا بعد:*
فإنَّ ما يجري حاليًا في وسط الجامعيِّين وعمومِ المثقَّفين من دعوةٍ إلى العودة من جديدٍ إلى الانتساب لأحد المذاهب الفقهية، وبالتعيين مذهب مالك ‑رحمه الله‑ وتحكيم فقهه بدراسة المختصرات خاصَّة والشروح التي عليها، والتزام قواعده في الاستنباط، جريًا على ما كانت عليه العصور السابقة في عموم أقطاب المغرب العربي من استحكامٍ للمذهب في جميع المجالات، قبل أن تبدِّل القوانين الوضعية معظم المجالات الحيوية بما في ذلك المجال القضائي، فإنَّ صورة الانتساب القَلِقَة للمذهب تتمحور في اتخاذ أصل «المذهب» مجهرًا للنصوص الشرعية، فإنْ وافقت نصوصَ الوحي من آية أو حديث عمل بها، وإن خالفتْ فهي إمَّا منسوخة أو مُؤوَّلة، شبيه بتأصيل المعتزلة للعقل باتخاذه كمعيار للنصوص الشرعية، فعلى تقعيد المقلِّدة وأهل التعصُّب المذهبي أنَّ «الحقّ يتعيَّن في المذهب».
*والذي ينبغي ‑في هذا المقام‑ أن يعلم أنَّ الفقيهَ المحقِّقَ أو العالم الممكّن ممَّن بلغوا درجة النظر والاستدلال الذين يمكنهم أن يقفوا على الأدلة التفصيليةِ، ومعرفةِ أصول الاستنباطِ وطرائقِ الاستدلالِ لا يجوز في حقِّهم الالتزامُ بمذهبٍ مُعيَّنٍ إذا وُجِدَ الحقُّ في غيره؛ ذلك لأنَّ من صفات أهل العلم رؤيتَهم الحق والهداية في اتباع ما أنزل الله تعالى، فلا يتبعون القول بالرأي ولا يتخذون ذوات الأشخاص أصلاً لهم ومرجعًا للسؤال والفتوى، قال الله تعالى: ﴿وَيَرَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا العِلْمَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقَّ وَيَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ﴾ [سبأ: 6]، وقال صلى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم: «إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يَقْبِضُ العِلْمَ انْتِزَاعًا يَنْتَزِعُهُ مِنَ النَّاسِ، وَلَكِنْ يَقْبِضُ العِلْْمَ بِقَبْضِ العُلَمَاءِ حَتَّى إِذَا لَمْ يَتْرُكْ عَالِمًا، اتَّخَذَ النَّاسُ رُؤُوسًا جُهَّالاً فَسُئِلُوا فَأَفْتَوْا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فَضَلُّوا وَأَضَلُّوا»*(١)*، ولأنَّ الواجبَ أن يكون رائد طالبِ الشريعةِ هو الحقّ لذاتِ الحقِّ، والحقُّ لا يُعرف بأسماء الرجال بل يُعرف الحقُّ بأهله؛ إذ لا يسوغ للفقيه أو العالم أن يترك حديثًا صحيحًا لقول إمامٍ من الأئمة مهما بلغت مَنْزِلتُه وإمامتُه في الدِّين، قال الشافعي ‑رحمه الله‑: «أجمع الناس على أن من استبانت له سُنَّة رسول الله لم يكن له أن يدعها لقول أحد»*(٢)*، وقال ابن خزيمة ‑رحمه الله‑: «ويحرم على العالم أن يخالف السنة بعد علمه بها»*(٣)*، وقد يتبع الفقيه المحقِّق أو المتعلم الممكَّن دليل المذهب الذي درسه في أصول مذهب معيَّن إذا تعذّر عليه الوقوف في المسألة على دليل، وقد يتبيَّن له الدليل ‑بعد حين‑ على خلاف المذهب فيجب عليه الأخذ بأقوى الدليلين وأصحِّهما نظرًا.*
فهذا في الاجتهاد والاتباع بحَسَب حاله في نظره واجتهاده.
*ومن المعلوم أنَّ أقوال الأئمة قابلةٌ للردِّ بخلاف أقوال النبيِّ صَلَّى الله عليه وآله وسَلَّم فهي وحيٌ يوحى، وقد سمَّى اللهُ العمل بالوحي اتباعًا في قوله تعالى: ﴿اتَّبِعُواْ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعُواْ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ﴾ [الأعراف: 3]، وقولِه تعالى: ﴿اتَّبِعْ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ﴾ [الأنعام: 106]، وقولِه تعالى: ﴿وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ﴾ [الأنعام: 155]، فكلُّ حُكْمٍ ظهر دليله من الكتاب والسُّنَّة والإجماع ولم تثبت المعارضة بمثلها من الأدلة فهي أصولٌ معصومةٌ ومحلُّ اتباع، ويجب قَبولها والعمل بمقتضاها، قال ابن تيمية ‑رحمه الله‑: «إنّ أهلَ السنةِ لم يقل أحدٌ منهم: إنَّ إجماع الأئمة الأربعة حُجَّة معصومة، ولا قال إنَّ الحقَّ منحصرٌ فيها، وأنَّ ما خرج عنها باطلٌ، بل إذا قال من ليس من أتباع الأئمة كسفيان الثوري، والأوزاعي، والليث بن سعد، ومن قبلهم من المجتهدين قولاً يخالف قولَ الأئمة الأربعة ردّ ما تنازعوا فيه إلى الله ورسوله، وكان القول الراجح هو الذي قام عليه الدليل»*(٤)*، ومَنْ تركَ اتباع الوحي لقول إمامٍ فقد جعل الأصل فرعًا، والفرعَ أصلاً، ويكون إصراره على ترك الحق لقول إمام تعصُّبًا مذهبيًّا وجمودًا فكريًّا على غير هُدًى من الله، واتباعًا لهوى نفسه، قال تعالى: ﴿أَفَرَأَيْت   مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ اللهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَى بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ اللهِ أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ﴾ [الجاثية: 23]، كما لا يلزم العاميَّ أن يتمذهب بمذهب أحد الأئمة الأربعة أو غيرهم؛ لأنَّه لا واجب إلاَّ ما أوجبه اللهُ ورسولُه، ولم يوجب الله ولا رسوله على أحدٍ من الناس أن يتمذهب بمذهب رجلٍ من الأُمَّة فيقلّده دينه دون غيره، لكنه في حالة ما إذا لم يستطع العاميُّ تعلُّم دينه إلاَّ بالتزام مذهبٍ مُعَيِّن جاز له التقيُّد بأقوال أحد الأئمة –اضطرارا‑ دفعًا لمفسدة تضييع دينه الذي لا يتحقَّق دفعه إلاَّ بهذا الالتزام، لقوله تعالى: ﴿فَاتَّقُوا اللهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ﴾ [التغابن: 16]، «إذ لا خلاف بين أهل العلم في أنَّ الضرورة لها أحوالٌ خاصَّةٌ تستوجب أحكامًا غير أحكام الاختيار، فكلُّ مسلمٍ ألجأته الضرورة إلى شيءٍ إلجاء صحيحًا حقيقيًّا، فهو في سعة من أمره فيه»*(٥)*، قال محمَّد الأمين الشنقيطي ‑رحمه الله-: «وبهذا تعلم أنَّ المضطر للتقليد الأعمى اضطرارًا حقيقيًّا بحيث يكون لا قدرة له البتة على غيره مع عدم التفريط لكونه لا قدرة له أصلاً على الفهم، أو له قدرة على الفهم وقد عاقته عوائق قاهرة عن التعلُّم، أو هو في أثناء التعلُّم ولكنه يتعلُّم تدريجيًّا فهو معذورٌ في التقليد المذكور للضرورة؛ لأنه لا مندوحة له عنه، أمَّا القادر على التعلُّم المفرِّط فيه، والمقدم آراء الرجال على ما علم من الوحي، فهذا الذي ليس بمعذور»*(٦)*.*
*قلت:* ويبقى هذا الجواز للضرورة مشروطًا بأن يعتقد أنَّ الطاعة المطلقة لله ورسوله صلى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم، وأنَّ إمامَه ليس له من الطاعة إلاَّ لأنه مُبلِّغ عن الله دينَه وحكمَه، ولا يجوز ‑شرعًا‑ أن يجعل إمامَه أو كلامَ إمامه دعوةً يوالي عليها ويعادي، فمِنَ الجهل والضلال أنْ يعتقد صوابَ قول إمامه في كُلِّ المسائل والأحكام، وأنه يجب اتباعُه فيها دون أقوال سائر مَنْ خالفه من الأئمة والمجتهدين، لذلك فالحيطة تقتضي الاحتراز من الوقوع في بعض المحاذير التي وقع فيها بعض المنتسبين للمذاهب كَتَنْزِيلهم الإمامَ المتبوع في أتباعه مَنْزلة النبي صلى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم في أُمَّته، وما يترتَّب عليه من الإعراضِ عَمَّا أنزل الله من الحقِّ والهدى، وعدمِ الانتفاع بنصوص الوحيين، وتركهما تعصُّبًا لإمام المذهب، ووقوفِهم جامدين على رأي إمامهم، ولو أدركوا خطأه وظهرت لهم زلَّته، فيعملون على تقويم الكتاب والسُّنَّة، ووزنهما بآراء إمامهم المتبوع ومعياره، والانتصار له بالأحاديث الضعيفة والآراء الفاسدة؛ هذا الجمود الفكري والتعصُّب المذهبي سبب التفرُّق، ووقوع الفتن بين مختلف المذاهب الأمر الذي أدَّى إلى الخروج عن جماعة المسلمين وتفكُّك وحدةِ صفِّهم، وتسلُّط الأعداد عليهم.
*هذا، ولا يخفى أنَّ اعتقاد الطاعة العامة المطلقة في الإمام المتبوع، والاستغناء عن نصوص الكتاب والسُّنَّة بأقواله، واتباعه في كلِّ ما يقول ولو خالفت الحقَّ، شبيهٌ بمن اتخذ الأحبار والرهبان أربابًا من دون الله تعالى. قال ابن تيمية ‑رحمه الله‑: «وهذا تبديل للدِّين، يشبه ما عاب اللهُ به النصارى في قوله: ﴿اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ اللهِ وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لاَّ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ﴾ [التوبة: 31]»*(٧)*.*
*فالحاصل أنَّ معرفة فضل الأئمة لا يوجب قَبول كلِّ ما قالوه؛ إذ الجهد المبذول في البحث والاستنباط لابد أن يعتريَه النقص والخطأ، والخطأ طبيعة بشرية لا يسلم منه إلاَّ الأنبياء عليهم السلام فيما يبلّغونه عن الله تعالى، ذلك لأنَّ فقهاء الإسلام ومن دارت الفتيا على أقوالهم بين الأنام، الذين عُنوا بضبط قواعد الحلال والحرام، وخُصوا باستنباط الأحكام فإنَّ الخطأ والسهو والغفلة والهفوة والزلة يقع منهم كسائر أهل الاجتهاد والنظر، ولهم أجر الإصابة وأجر الاجتهاد، فإن أصابوا في اجتهادهم فهم مأجورون فيه على الاجتهاد ومعذورون في خطئهم، فلا نثبت لهم العصمة ولا نأخذ بآرائهم التي خالفوا فيها الحقّ، وليس في ذلك تنقُّصٌ لهم ولمكانتهم، ولا نهدر جميع أقوالهم ولو وافقت الحقّ، ولا نؤثمهم ونقع فيهم، بل نحسن الظنَّ بهم ونعترف بفضلهم وحقوقهم، ونقرّ بدرجاتهم التي رفعهم الله بها بما آتاهم من العلم، قال تعالى: ﴿يَرْفَعِ اللهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا العِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَاللهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ﴾ [المجادلة: 11]، ونُجِلُّهم ونعظِّمهم ونثني عليهم بما هم عليه من العلم والتقوى، لكن يبقى كتاب الله وسُنَّة نبيه صلى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم حاكمين عليهم وعلى أقوالهم.*
قال ابن القيم ‑رحمه الله‑: «لا قول مع قول الله وقولِ الرسول، ولابُدَّ من أمرين أحدهما أعظم من الآخر، وهو النصيحة لله ولرسوله وكتابه ودينِه، وتَنْزِيهه عن الأقوال الباطلة المناقضة لما بعث الله به رسوله من الهدى والبيِّنات التي هي خلاف الحكمة والمصلحة والرحمة والعدل وبيان نفيها عن الدِّين وإخراجها منه وإن أدخلها فيه من أدخلها بنوع تأويل.
والثاني: معرفة فضل أئمَّة الإسلام ومقاديرهم وحقوقهم ومراتبهم وأنَّ فضلهم وعلمهم ونصحهم لله ورسوله لا يوجب قَبول كلِّ ما قالوه وما وقع في فتاويهم من المسائل التي خفي عليهم فيها ما جاء به الرسول فقالوا بمبلغ علمهم والحقّ في خلافها لا يوجب اطراح أقوالهم جملةً وتنقُّصهم والوقيعة فيهم، فهذان طرفان جائران عن القصد، وقصد السبيل بينهما، فلا نؤثم ولا نعصم، ولا نسلك بهم مسلك الرافضة في عليٍّ، ولا مسلكهم في الشيخين، بل نسلك مسلكهم أنفسهم فيمن قبلهم من الصحابة، فإنهم لا يؤثمونهم ولا يعصمونهم، ولا يقبلون كلَّ أقوالهم ولا يهدرونها، فكيف ينكرون علينا في الأئمَّة الأربعة مسلكًا يسلكونه هم في الخلفاء الأربعة وسائر الصحابة؟! ولا منافاة بين هذين الأمرين لمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام، وإنما يتنافيان عند أحد رجلين جاهل بمقدار الأئمة وفضلهم، أو جاهلٍ بحقيقة الشريعة التي بعث الله بها رسوله، ومن له علمٌ بالشرع والواقع يعلم قطعًا أنَّ الرجل الجليل الذي له في الإسلام قَدَمٌ صالحٌ وآثارٌ حسنة وهو من الإسلام وأهله بمكان، قد تكون منه الهَفوَة والزَّلَّة، هو فيها معذور، بل مأجورٌ لاجتهاده، فلا يجوز أن يتبع فيها، ولا يجوز أن تهدر مكانته وإمامته ومَنْزلته في قلوب المسلمين»(٨).
*والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.*

الجزائر في: 12 المحرم 1430ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ: 08 جانفي 2009م 
*١- أخرجه البخاري كتاب «العلم»، باب كيف يقبض العلم: (100)، ومسلم كتاب «العلم»: (6796)، من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما.*

*٢- «الروح» لابن القيم (356-357)، و«إعلام الموقعين» له (2/282).*

*٣- «فتح الباري» لابن حجر: (3/95).*

*٤- «منهاج السنة» لابن تيمية: (3/412).*

*٥- «أضواء البيان» للشنقيطي: (7/553).*

*٦- المصدر السابق: (7/554).*

*٧- «مجموع الفتاوى» لابن تيمية: (20/216).*

*٨- «إعلام الموقعين» لابن القيم: (3/282-283).*

----------


## طالب علم السنة

أنصحك بأن تدرس الفقه على ما يدرسه أهل بلدك ، وما هو الشائع عندهم .
ولذلك أسباب ، أشهرها : أن تحصل الشيخ الذي تدرس عليه المذهب بسهولة ويسر .
ثم إذا درست الفقه على مذهب ما ، فاعرض ما درسته على حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وأخص من كتب السنة الصحيحين وسنن أبي داود والتي قيل عنها " لا يستغني عنها فقيه " .
ثم اتبع ما ظهر لك أنه الحق ، ولا تقلد في دين الله أحدا .

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ً انا من دولة الامارات وهنا السائد المذهب المالكي 
 والعقيدة بعضها قبورية و اخرى حزبيه  لدى مشايخنا وان التزمت بما تلتزم به دولتي فالافضل ان ابقى كما انا ولا أتفقه
على اي حال انا توكلت على الله الحي الذي لايموت واخترت ان اتفقه في المذهب الحنبلي الذي تفقه منه ابن تيميه والالباني وابن الجوزية رحمهم الله
واليوم اشتريت كتاب الروض المربع شرح زاد المسقتنع سبع مجلدات ضخمه حاشية ابن قاسم النجدي ومن بعدها سانتقل الى المغني لبن قدامه كما تعلمت اليوم من الشيخ الزهراني الذي يقدم في قناة المجد العلمية 
ما رايكم  ياحنابلة المجلس العلمي هل الطريقة موفقه ام ينقصها شي ؟

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

> الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ً أنا من دولة الإمارات وهنا السائد المذهب المالكي 
> والعقيدة بعضها قبورية و أخرى حزبية لدى مشايخنا وإن التزمت بما تلتزم به دولتي فالأفضل أن أبقى كما أنا ولا أتفقه
> على أي حال أنا توكلت على الله الحي الذي لا يموت واخترت أن أتفقه في المذهب الحنبلي الذي تفقه منه ابن تيمية والألباني وابن الجوزية رحمهم الله
> واليوم اشتريت كتاب الروض المربع شرح زاد المسقتنع سبع مجلدات ضخمة حاشية ابن قاسم النجدي ومن بعدها سأنتقل الى المغني لابن قدامة كما تعلمت اليوم من الشيخ الزهراني الذي يقدم في قناة المجد العلمية 
> ما رأيكم يا حنابلة المجلس العلمي هل الطريقة موفقة أم ينقصها شيء ؟


الحمد لله، وبعد:
يا أخي، هذه الطريقة التي اخترتها طريقة طويلة، والأفضل أنْ تقرأ كتابًا صغير الحجم بما أنَّك ابتدأتَ طلب العلم، وقد قال الشيخ الحازمي: الكتب الصغار لصغار طلبة العلم، والكتب الكبار لكبار طلبة العلم؛ وأنا أنصحك بكتاب في الفقه وهو الوجيز في الفقه لعبد العظيم بدويّ، ويقع في مجلد، ومسائله مشفوعةٌ بالدليل من الكتاب والسُّنَّة الصَّحيحة، ولا يتعرَّض في الغالب إلى مسائل الخلاف حتَّى لا يُشعِّب فكر طالب العلم.
وأمَّا ما اشتريتَه من الكتب فسيأتي حينُه -إن شاء الله-؛ وأمَّا طلب العلم مِنْ وراء التلفاز فهو قليل الجدوى، وعليكَ بطيِّ الرُّكَب عند العلماء والأخذ مِنْ سمتِهم وأخلاقهم وعِلمهم، وقديمًا قالوا: لا تأخذ العلم مِنْ كُتُبي ولا القرءان مِنْ مصحفي؛ يعني تتلقَّى مِنْ أفواه المشايخ.
وأمَّا ما ذكرتَ مِنْ أنَّ الشيخ الألبانيّ تفقَّه على المذهب الحنبليّ، فهو غير صحيح وقد تفقَّه في صغره على المذهب الحنفيّ، ثمَّ صار في الأخير مجتهدًا مطلقا؛ والإنسان لمَّا ينظر في فتاواه وفتاوى الَّذين تفقهوا على المذهب الحنبليّ أو غيره من المذاهب يجد أقوالهم متقاربة لِمَا يجمعهم من الرُّجوع إلى الحقّ واتِّباع الدَّليل، والحمد لله ربِّ العالمين.
موفَّقٌ بإذن الله، والسَّلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## ابو سليمى الدومي

بالنسبة لأول مايبدأ به طالب العلم 
فكثير من العلماء ينصحون طالب العلم بدراسة مذهب أهل بلده

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> الله يبارك فيكم جميعا ً انا من دولة الامارات وهنا السائد المذهب المالكي 
> والعقيدة بعضها قبورية و اخرى حزبيه لدى مشايخنا وان التزمت بما تلتزم به دولتي فالافضل ان ابقى كما انا ولا أتفقه
> على اي حال انا توكلت على الله الحي الذي لايموت واخترت ان اتفقه في المذهب الحنبلي الذي تفقه منه ابن تيميه والالباني وابن الجوزية رحمهم الله
> واليوم اشتريت كتاب الروض المربع شرح زاد المسقتنع سبع مجلدات ضخمه حاشية ابن قاسم النجدي ومن بعدها سانتقل الى المغني لبن قدامه كما تعلمت اليوم من الشيخ الزهراني الذي يقدم في قناة المجد العلمية 
> ما رايكم ياحنابلة المجلس العلمي هل الطريقة موفقه ام ينقصها شي ؟


1_ أخصر المختصرات وشرحه كشف المخدرات 
2_ الزاد مع الروض المربع
3_ شرح منتهى الارادات للبهوتى
4_ كشاف القناع شرح الاقناع
5_ غاية المنتهى فى الجمع بين الكشاف والمنتهى
6_ المبدع شرح المقنع
7_الكافى 
8_ الانصاف
9_الفروع
10_المغنى

ودعك من أصحاب القول الراجح والاجتهاد المطلق ولا تستطل الطريق .

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

وعليك بشروح الشيخ / محمد باجابر 

لأخصر المختصرات والزاد والروض المربع

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

وصيتي لأخي السائل إن أراد التفقه في مذهب الحنابلة أن يبدأ بأخصر المختصرات 

وله شروح من أهمها كشف المخدرات والفوائد المنتخبات 

وبعد ذلك عليه بكتاب هداية الراغب شرح عمدة الطالب

وعليك أخي بالاستماع لأشرطة الدكتور باجابر مع تلك الكتب فستحصل خيرا كثيرا

وبعد هذه المرحلة ستستطيع أن تجيب نفسك عن الكتاب التالي 


واحرص على الكتب التي تعرفك على المذهب وكتبه وأهمها كتاب المدخل المفصل 

وفق الله الجميع للعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

----------


## محمود بن عبد اللطيف

> انا من ام حنبليه وأب شافعي 
> وانا جديد في طلب علم الفقه ومن احد غلطاتي الكبار بدأت في الفقه المقارن مباشرة
> على اي حال
> الهوى والنفس تميل للشافعيه والعقل والمنطق يقول لي كن حنبلي
> افتوني بارك الله فيكم وازيلو هذا الاشكال لنني اريد ان اتدرج في احد المذهبين


بالنظر إلى تبعية الفرع للأصل, فاختر المذهب الشافعي, فإنه كما قيل:"يتبع الفرعُ في انتساب أباه" (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو حازم المكي

> ومن احد غلطاتي الكبار بدأت في الفقه المقارن مباشرة


وأنا نسيت أقوال الأئمة وأدلتهم بسبب هذا
بل نسيت المذهب الحنبلي أيضا!
فأكمل ما بدأت به وتوكل على الله
واعمل على تقوية الأساس
واقتراحي المبدئي: أن تقرأ على شيخ متنا مع شرحه من قبل الشيخ (بلا توسع)
وتستطيع الاستعانة بالتسجيلات (في فك العبارات) إن كانت تناسبك الطريقة
ثم إن المذاهب هي خلاصة فقه السلف, فكلها على خير إن شاء الله
أعانك الله أخي تلميذ الدنيا وسددك

----------


## المقدسى

أخي الكريم لا تتردد كثيراً فالوقت قصير والعلم بحر لا ساحل له , التمذهب ميزته ضبط الفقه وقواعده وليس المقصود منه التعصب لإمام أو جماعة , لعل المذهب الحنبلي مخدوم بشكل كبير من العلماء المعاصرين وهذه ميزة تجعله المفضل لكثير من طلبة العلم فإبدأ به وتوكل على الله .

----------


## محمد عبد العزيز الجزائري

بسم الله الرَّحمن الرَّحيماقتراحي الأخير الذي قد يوافقني فيه أغلب الأعضاء المشاركين، هو أنَّك تدرس ما شئت من المذاهب، ولكن أضف إلى دراستك دراسة علم أصول الفقه فهو يختصر لك الوقت اختصارا وتعرف به الأدلَّة المعتبرة وغير المعتبرة، وتضبط به الفروع الفقهيَّة المتشتِّتة التي أصلها واحد، وتعرف به سبب الخلاف، ومن فوائده أيضا التماس الأعذار للعلماء، وفتح أبواب الاجتهاد وإعمال العقل في المسائل ونبذ التقليد.
فمثلا: إذا أنت علمت أن الأمر يفيد الوجوب إلاّ لقرينة أو دليل، فهذه القاعدة الأصوليّة إذا تركزت عندك تمشي بها في جميع الفروع الفقهية، كالأمر في قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ((اعفوا اللِّحى))، وقوله في الذي دخل المقبرة بسبتيَّتيه: ((يا صاحب السّبتيَّتين ألق سبتيَّتيك))، وقوله: ((خذ بيمينك وأعط بيمينك))، وقوله: ((صلُّوا كما رأيتموني أصلِّي))؛ فإذا جاء الفقيه ولم يأت مثلا بقرينة يصرف فيها الوجوب إلى الاستحباب، فلا تأخذ بقوله، وهكذا تفعل مع جميع كتب المذاهب إن كانت لك عزيمة على الأخذ منها كلّها، وتجد أنك لم تتعصَّب لأيّ أحد.
وفي الأخير: نحن مجرّد طلبة علم لم نصل بعد إلى درجة الاجتهاد، وهذه مجرد اقتراحات ومشاورات نتداولها في هذا المنتدى العلميّ فإن أصبنا فمن الله، وإن أخطأنا فمن الشيطان، ونسغفر الله؛ والله أعلم، وصلّى الله وسلّم على نبيّنا محمد.

----------

